# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  Anybody try herbal supplements?

## Chantellabella

I've been taking them for sleep, calm, and energy and they seem to work. I'm a little leery though of what they can do to my body. They're natural things like plants, so they should be safe, right? They look like seaweed in a capsule.

Anybody else take herbs and stuff?

----------


## L

Not I, but do report back - I'm interested to know

----------


## Chantellabella

I sleep much better and I actually feel better. I'm not sure if it's just mental though.

----------


## Otherside

What is it your taking? Like, what's in it?

----------


## Chantellabella

> What is it your taking? Like, what's in it?



Lots of stuff

This is to sleep

Alteril - has L-Tryptophan (200mg), GABA(90 mg), Valerian Root(40 mg) and Melatonin (4mg) 
Gaia Herbs - SleepThru - has a bunch of fruit, roots and vines (not sure if this even works because I take it with everything else.
Melatonin - 10 grams
Kava Kava root - (1,326 mg)
L-Theanine Stress Formula - (the herb in green tea) (200mg)

Stuff I take during the day:

Fish Oil - helps keep cholesterol normal (1,000mg)
Androset - to repair andrenal gland  Cordyceps Mycelium (800mg), Asian Ginseng (400mg) Rhodiola Root Extract (100 mg)
Probiotic Multi-Enzyme - has Protease which is what they gave me (111mg)
Natural Calm - Relora (375mg) and Bacopa Monnieri  Extract (100mg)
Sugar into Energy - Biotin (3,000 mg) Chromium ( 800 mg)
Thyroid Support -  repairs and balances thyroid -  L-Tyrosine (300 mg)
CoQ10 - cardiovascular health - Coenzyme Q10 - (100mg)
Magnesium - bone health - (250mg)
Alive Multivitamin for women - because it has niacin and all the B vitamins.

----------


## UltraShy

I plan to start an herbal supplement as soon as it arrives in the mail: marijuana.

I don't think much of herbs, especially after Kratom failed me.  And by "failed" I mean I felt nothing even after 70 capsules of 600mg (I think).

----------

